# April 5-8 in Orlando 2B+ (Bonnet Creek, Marriotts, or similar)



## mickeyfanz (Feb 18, 2018)

I have a 2B at one of the Marriotts Mar 28 - April 5 (Thu-Thu) and we would like to stay in Orlando until Sunday, April 8. Does anyone have a 2B or larger for those 3 nights or we will also consider renting additional nights around that if I have to.

We have stayed at Bonnet Creek before and loved it as well as most of the Orlando Marriotts and some DVC resorts. Would love any of these for the 3 nights or something similar.

Thanks,
Cindy


----------



## mickeyfanz (Mar 1, 2018)

bump


----------



## mickeyfanz (Mar 8, 2018)

bump


----------



## Joe Doran (Mar 17, 2018)

Looks like just one BR units available for that timeframe at Bonnet Creek


----------



## cindy27 (Mar 22, 2018)

mickeyfanz said:


> I have a 2B at one of the Marriotts Mar 28 - April 5 (Thu-Thu) and we would like to stay in Orlando until Sunday, April 8. Does anyone have a 2B or larger for those 3 nights or we will also consider renting additional nights around that if I have to.
> 
> We have stayed at Bonnet Creek before and loved it as well as most of the Orlando Marriotts and some DVC resorts. Would love any of these for the 3 nights or something similar.
> 
> ...


Shadow I actually have 2 units avail both are 2 bed ( however 1 is for 5 nites and the other is for 6 nites. One has checkin for 4th the other 5th let me know


----------

